# canon a70 camera setup - SUCCESS

## martin_S

I'm trying to use a canon a70 with gphoto2.

I've got usb installed and working - my hp4100 scanner is detected as /dev/usb/scanner0 and works with xsane,

I've installed hotplug and it seems to be detecting when the camera is attached to the usb cable and switched on:

from /var/log/everything/current

```

Jun  4 18:09:34 [kernel] hub.c: new USB device 00:04.2-1, assigned address 12

Jun  4 18:09:34 [kernel] usb.c: USB device 12 (vend/prod 0x4a9/0x3073) is not claimed by any active driver.

Jun  4 18:09:38 [/etc/hotplug/usb.agent] Setup usbcam for USB product 4a9/3073/1

Jun  4 18:09:38 [/etc/hotplug/usb.agent] Module setup usbcam for USB product 4a9/3073/1

Jun  4 18:10:22 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Jun  4 18:10:25 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Jun  4 18:10:28 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

```

Not sure what those timeout messages are about....

I thought that I should see some devices in  /proc/bus/usb/ however...

```

martin@beyond martin $ ls /proc/bus/usb -lA

total 0

dr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Jun  4 09:10 001

dr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            0 Jun  4 09:10 002

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Jun  4 18:13 devices

-r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Jun  4 18:13 drivers

```

I've copied the gphoto usbcam.console script to /etc/hotplug/usb as usbcam and made it executable. When I run gphoto2 --auto-detect I get:

```

martin@beyond martin $ gphoto2 --auto-detect

Model                          Port

----------------------------------------------------------

```

What gives?

cheers,

Martin

---------------------------------------------

Ok,

Seems that usb wasn't configured within libgphoto2. This is strange as I has already emerged libusb 0.1.7 previously. 

So I emerged again, emerged libgphoto2 and now it works! Only as root at the moment but that's another story I guess.

bye,

Martin  :Smile: 

----------

## trumee

Hi,

 I am planning to buy canon a70, as most of the websites (tomshardware.com, dpreview.com) are recommending it highly. I understand that this runs as ptp in gphoto2. However i saw this post which suggest that the video files are corrupted while downloading.

Have you noticed the same thing?  is there any other good camera close too £300 which works well with linux.

Thanks

----------

## martin_S

Hi,

Can't say I've tried to download any videos yet. I'll try it when I get home and let you know how I get on.

On the subject of cameras, the Pentax Optio33L looks to have nice specs - not sure about it's linux compatibility though.

cheers,

Martin

----------

## trumee

any luck with the videos?  Pentax Optio33L looks to be good (cheaper  :Smile:  , however i didnt see it supported under linux. googling doesnt report anything with this and linux. So i may better stick with a70, without getting my hands burnt on pentax.

cheers

----------

## paranode

 *martin_S wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok,
> 
> Seems that usb wasn't configured within libgphoto2. This is strange as I has already emerged libusb 0.1.7 previously. 
> ...

 

Excellent!  I've been trying to get my S400 to work in Linux forever but kept coming up with the same problem as you, no auto-detection of the camera.  Now that I've re-emerged libusb and then rebuilt libgphoto2 (cvs for me), it works great!  Thanks for the tip!

----------

## AlterEgo

 *trumee wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ... which suggest that the video files are corrupted while downloading.
> 
> 

 

I just recorded and downloaded 2 max. length movies on my A70 without any problem at all using the same setup as topic-starter (only using digikam instead of CLI). Kernel 2.4.22rc2

----------

## trumee

great so i will finally zero on buying a70 based on 'linux veteran' recommendations  :Smile:  To me linux compatibility is more important than picture quality!!

another thing, does ptp has any advantage over usb-mass storage? Is it possible to control the camera from linux(like taking shots)?

Thanks

digicam newbie.

----------

## AlterEgo

Trumee,

I'm having great fun with the camera (and would not have bought it without linux "support").

I don't think it's possible to control the camera itself using ptp (is just a transfer protocol I guess, but I have not really looked into this).

Now, I just looking for a nice piece of linux-software that can do photo-stitching: if some has a suggestion, post them here

----------

## martin_S

On the subject of camera software, if you're not using the latest ebuild of gthumb you should check it out.

Although not specifically camera software the ability to rotate groups of images is fantastic and it's stability seems to have improved out of sight. It also has web gallery generation functions.

cheers,

Martin

----------

